# Lucky me.



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

EDIT: May a mod please trash this thread? I really didn't mean to brag a lot, and I don't want to be flamed.

So anyways, my friend has a japanese wii, and gifted me 2 games:
Pokemon Melee Scramble
and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Light Adventure Squad.

Don't believe me? I'll record some footage of it using my capture card later.  But yeah, first off answering some questions:
Q: OMG OMG IS HE GOING TO GIFT ME TEH GAME?
A: No, I was his friend and he owed me something  .

Q: I DUN BELIEVE U.
A: Like I said, I'll put up a video of my proof.

Q: Wow, so why are you making a thread bragging about it?
A: I'm not really bragging, if I am to you then I apologize.  But I'm using these games for good and recording videos of them for you to enjoy.

Q: You don't even know how to play since it's Japanese
A: I'll look up the translation script online.

VIDEO OF PROOF:
http://www.youtube.com/v/mrj3Sa6idP0


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice. Very lucky indeed.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Eh... I don't think I should've made a thread about it. I think I'll PM a mod to trash this topic :\.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Eh... I don't think I should've made a thread about it. I think I'll PM a mod to trash this topic :\.


Why?


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh yeah?

Well I'll be getting SoulSilver in November/December. >: D



Lucky you.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?
> 
> Well I'll be getting SoulSilver in November/December. >: D
> 
> ...


I would never bother getting Japanese versions of games. I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 7, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is if you believe that an English version won't see the daylight.
See: Jump Ultimate Stars
I got it and it was fun


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?
> 
> Well I'll be getting SoulSilver in November/December. >: D
> 
> ...


I'm importing it from Japan  .


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Well, I've BEEN to Japan. >: D


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you count things like that than yes. It's not worth it if you just need to wait a few weeks/months for a game that's coming to where you live.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were there a lot of hot chics?

Just want to know..


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, so far I've played Melee scramble and Dungeon: Light.  Dungeon Light is hard in Japanese, but Scramble is easy.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, so far I've played Melee scramble and Dungeon: Light.  Dungeon Light is hard in Japanese, but Scramble is easy.


Awsome..


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2009)

Am I the only one who's going to get Stormy Adventure Squad?

I can image the new Mystery Dungeon game being hard to play in Japanese. There's so many.....well, words.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's going to get Stormy Adventure Squad?
> 
> I can image the new Mystery Dungeon game being hard to play in Japanese. There's so many.....well, words.


I know, the only thing I can understand is the gameplay and that Slowking is the elder of the village.  

Holy crap, I have Togepi as a partner, it kicks ass. it OHKOd a pokemon one time.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but I added the video.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2009)

Death in the first dungeon. Nice.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Death in the first dungeon. Nice.


inorite?  I was just showing what happened when you get a game over in the game.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, of course you were.

<small>I wish I had that game....</small>


----------



## Robin (Aug 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's going to get Stormy Adventure Squad?
> 
> I can image the new Mystery Dungeon game being hard to play in Japanese. There's so many.....well, words.


No, I think I will be getting that one too.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Oh okay.  It was a simple screw up, no need to point it out  :X 

Also, did you see I had to put in my stupid parent pin? I mean the game isn't rated M or anything xD .


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loled at that part.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I love this game, it's like PMD except with the graphics re-enhanced.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want it now  :'( 

*goes to sulk*


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, but don't worry, your country should get it soon.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, right.

UK release dates are terrible.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True on that.  But yeah, Part 2 Might be done tomorrow.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Aug 7, 2009)

Lucky you! 

i think its ok to make a thread abot it!


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> Lucky you!
> 
> i think its ok to make a thread abot it!


Alright, then I can keep the thread  .


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

looks fun...how much is it?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> looks fun...how much is it?


Lool,  I didn't know because my friend gifted it to me, but I think it's around 1500 wii points, same with Pokemon Scramble.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it just like mystery dungeon but 3D and on wii? lol


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, but as said in the video for a certain version of the game you have (like storm) you have different starters that are water type, in the light version normal/electric.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 7, 2009)

Awwwww.

The music makes me jealous.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Awwwww.
> 
> The music makes me jealous.


You should listen to the boss theme off Pokemon Melee Scramble, It's pretty epic for a minor boss lol.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2009)

You are tooooo lucky Niko!  I want Melee Pokemon Scramble so bad!


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> You are tooooo lucky Niko!  I want Melee Pokemon Scramble so bad!


Lol, I do recommend these games, they'll bring you back into playing the wii.  And if you're not into pokemon, I still recommend them.


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 7, 2009)

Time to buy wii points.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh man... dude you lucky!!! wonder when it's released in US

why didn't u pick pikachu as a starter.. lol xD

EDIT: do you like melee scramble better or mystery dungeon?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 8, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're equally awesome, though scramble is addicting, so that.


----------



## fitzy (Aug 8, 2009)

Lucky you.


----------



## Jirachi82 (Aug 8, 2009)

That is just awesome!


----------



## Away236 (Aug 8, 2009)

damn it i want US release NAO


----------



## Jirachi82 (Aug 8, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> damn it i want US release NAO


considering it a Wiiware game, I bet it will come out this year and secondly, Serebii lists it as a 2009 release.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jirachi82 said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea...well summer's almost over and i won't have time to play it after.


----------



## Jirachi82 (Aug 8, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Jirachi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am home for six months and I am going to college in January. Don't worry, I have plans for these next six months.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jirachi82 said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 8, 2009)

It might see us but i dought it  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------

